# HOW MUCH WOULD YOU PAY?



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I read an interesting article on Paw Nation this morning that got me to thinking. The author had spent $3000 on a surgery for her little dog. She and her husband both had had their salaries cut due to the recession; but they didn't think twice about the cost of the surgery. the dog survived and they were able to pay the Vet. They didn't have children so I guess they managed. My question is how much would you really pay to save your dogs life? Those of you that have children probably couldn't go as high as those of us that don't. But so many of us are living on fixed incomes, have lost jobs due to the recession, or like the author of the article had their salaries cut. I read a thread a while back where someone had paid $10,000 for an operation on their dog. I assume that that person was more well off that most of us. My husband says that he would pay whatever it took to save Rosie's life--but in reality could we--where is the cut off. I know it really depends on one's income and other obligations. I know that I could not pay $10,000; but could I justify spending $5,000? It is something to think about.

I guard Rosie with my life. Her little feet do not touch any grass except that in our secure fenced back yard. I haven't taken her for a walk anywhere else since she slipped out of her harness. We are going to Miss. this weekend to see about my 80 year old brother-in-law and since I don't trust anyone to care for her, she is going to the Vets to be boarded. I know that that is not what I want for her; but she is secure there. I would not be able to function if something happened to her. But, I know that things happen and it got me to wondering what I would pay to save her life.

With a child or grandchild, a person would hock everything and pay forever on hospital bills. But for a dog. $10,000 would pay for a year of college for the grandchild. $3000 would pay for a semester at a state school. And I have 10 grandchildren that will need help. Now I am rambling--but it is something to think about. Would like to have feedback from others and how unless they are wealthy they would justify such a large vet bill.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't even want to think about it because I can't imagine doing less for them than I would for any other family member. That having been said, it's time for me to call and get them pet insurance to give me peace of mind.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I have also noticed that a lot of the havanese on the rescue have been surrendered because their owners had to move and couldn't take the dog with them. There was one in Huntsville, Ala a couple of months back that was two years old and had been surrendered because of that reason. I can't imagine moving anywhere with out Rosie or for that matter any of the dogs that I have had over the years. I asked my daughter could she imagine it and she said that things happen. Course she is young. I got Rosie with the idea that she would be my last dog and wouldn't leave me unless I have to go to the nursing home. (another thing that I am trying to figure out how to avoid).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lucille, I was just thinking about this in terms of when our boys get older...I have never had dogs before Jasper and Cash and never imagined the intense love both me and DH feel for the boys, and although they are only 3 1/2 and 4 1/2 I have wondered how I would ever make the decision to put them down when the time comes hopefully in 10 + years. But if the dog is 10 and gets Cancer or some other life threatening disease and has a 50/50 chance of having a better life after expensive treatment-- what do you do? 

I know when Cash got sick when he was only a little over a year, we didn't think twice of dropping $3500 (luckily we had insurance that reimbursed $2200.) But at the time, I remember my mother said to me "you can't afford to keep a sick dog." to which I said "don't go there mom" (amazing no matter how old you get they can still push your buttons) Luckily Cash came through and is a happy healthy boy now. But both DH and I had a temporary salary reduction last year and even without children our salaries aren't going as far. 

We were fortunate in a way that Cash got sick shortly after we got the Pet Insurance...so in our mind it has already paid for itself. If he had not got sick we may not have kept it. But I like having it because for now I don't have to make those decisions. 

I think it is a case by case basis. If the dogs life is going to be drastically impaired do you go through the expense? I am hoping that I will just know. And I trust my Vet implicitly to help us navigate it when the time comes.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think anyone can answer this realistically until something happens. I had a dog that had to have surgery to remove an obstruction in her intestines. It was probably 20 yrs ago, but it still cost about $1500 at the time. I also had a cat that had to have chemo for a while. I was very fortunate in that my pets in the past have lived long, mostly healthy lives other than the few bumps in the road I've mentioned. I have pet insurance for that reason.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree with Michele, I don't think it's something you can answer until it happens. With my last dog we had set a number that we wouldn't exceed, until she needed emergency surgery and we didn't think twice. The dog didn't survive the surgery but we never regretted our decision to go forward with it. Some of my neighbors just spent about $11,000 because their dog ate a pair of socks and underwear. They have two kids in college but took out a loan to pay for the dogs surgeries - they just couldn't bring themselves to not try. 

I spent a good portion of my cash reserves last year between Cody's knee surgery and Tess' allergies (my financial planner would kill me if she knew!) so it was a question I spent a lot of time thinking about - and I never came up with an answer.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Another great thought provoking thread. Lyn and I have lost 6 cats (Snicks is our first dog). In every cat case we ponied up the money for treatments. Most treatments were not very effective. Tillie had kidney disease so we did the weekly injections of saline - jeepers had thyroid disease so we gave her pills, Silive had cancer - we didn't treat it, Sophie had a lazy stomach (??!) that we treated and she died anyway (Sophie was a pure breed). It was with Sophies passing that I decided (in my own head) that unless the odds of success were far better than 50/50 I wouldn't treat - specially if the treatment cost was such that several new pets could be obtained. I know that sounds a bit heartless, and I've not yet been faced with that choice, but in truth, after treating sophie to the tune of 4000.00 I realized we could have gotten several new cats that may have some personality traits that are different than hers were, but would still host the breeds traits. She was the last cat we had and it took us about 8 months before we were ready for a new one. We decided on a rescue as opposed to a pure breed and we now have Savanah.

I've never liked 50/50 chances. Guess that's why I don't gamble.

And I know that my opinion is in the minority - but that's all it is at the moment. If / when the time comes I may well throw logic out the window and let emotion take over. 

Pet insurance -- I now don't believe anyone should own a pet without it.

Cheers!
Jim and Lynda and our P&P machine.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I agree that you never know until it happens. We paid the surgeon over $10,000. in two days when Domino fell ill. They gave him a 50/50 chance to get well. The initial quote for his MRI and spinal tap was $8000 so we knew what we were getting into. Sadly, he didn't make it. He was my heart dog and I miss him every day. I would have paid any price. It wasn't easy to find the money but I would do it again if there was a chance that he would make it.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I think that's a question we all wrestle with, wondering how would I handle it if I were told it would be 5000 or 8000 or 10000 and would the chances of recovery even be guarenteed?? In truth it never seems to come at you like that. At least not at my vets it doesn't. 
What happens with my vet is there is an initial charge and possibly a treatment and some testing and then maybe more tests are called for and another treatment and the cost of things just keep piling up.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with Missy, I don't think you can answer that question until you're faced with it. My husband and I have even discussed it a little bit but I think we both realize it's not something we can just decide and go with it.

I trust our vet, she's knowledgeable and totally honest so I know she'd steer us in the right direction. I dread that day even though I know it will come at some point.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> ....What happens with my vet is there is an initial charge and possibly a treatment and some testing and then maybe more tests are called for and another treatment and the cost of things just keep piling up.


Exactly, I would never in my life count up the amounts spent on our different animals. None have been astronomical at the time but have certainly added up. Some treatments have definitely been over the top, I've never regretted what was spent, but have regretted not accepting the reality of the situation sooner. The wise thing would be to look at the true prognosis for a future "normal" life, and to look at your financial capabilities. I'm sure many dogs end up in Rescue because the families cannot afford the needed medical care.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree that it's one of those things that you have to decide on when you are faced with the whole situation. We have had to deal with this issue from time to time over the many years of having horses. There, you have not only the emotional investment, but often a HUGE financial investment as well. A low-end show horse often costs 10X what a Hav costs.

We have chosen to "self insure", in that we have money put away for emergencies. In the event that we need to use it, it's there. (for a younger person or couple who haven't had time to put money aside, this might be more difficult)

But besides the actual cost of whatever needs to be done, there is SO much more that goes into the decision to treat or not treat. I have a friend who had a lovely 10 year old German Shepherd cross who developed a nasty, fast moving cancer. They were told that the cancer was invariably fatal, but chemotherapy MIGHT extend the dog's life. They spent $20,000, and extended the dog's life by about 3 months. During that time, the dog's quality of life was not great. He had a few good days here and there, but he grew progressively weaker, and although dogs, in general, tolerate chemo better than humans, it still made him ill, he didn't eat well, and was a rack of bones toward the end. Meanwhile, my friend was in tears every time I saw her. This extra time she had bought him didn't do HER any good either. 

Cost was no object for them... The husband makes LOTS of money, and they have no children. The animals ARE their children. After the dog's death, they donated another $20,000 to a shelter in his name.

But... IMO, they didn't do this for the dog, they did it for themselves. (and even that didn't work out too well) Dogs (and other animals) don't have any concept of the length of their lives. What is important to them is that they are happy, comfortable and loved while they are with us. For me, if it is a young dog (or other animal) with a good prognosis for a full recovery and good quality of life, I would be willing to spend A LOT. For an older animal, I would need to weigh the pros and cons... will the suffering I put the animal through during treatment gain him/her enough extra life to make it worth the trade off? And if the prognosis is not good, even WITH treatment, I need to think long and hard.

I've had many animals over the years, and that means having seen a lot of friends pass away. The times I have regretted my decisions have ALL been in the direction of not calling it quits and putting the animal out of its suffering soon enough.

So I guess, in my case, the decisions are mostly not financial ones, but quality of life ones.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SMARTY said:


> Exactly, I would never in my life count up the amounts spent on our different animals. None have been astronomical at the time but have certainly added up. Some treatments have definitely been over the top, I've never regretted what was spent, but have regretted not accepting the reality of the situation sooner. The wise thing would be to look at the true prognosis for a future "normal" life, and to look at your financial capabilities. I'm sure many dogs end up in Rescue because the families cannot afford the needed medical care.


I hadn't read your post before I wrote mine. I agree with you completely, Sandi!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

krandall said:


> I agree that it's one of those things that you have to decide on when you are faced with the whole situation....
> ... IMO, they didn't do this for the dog, they did it for themselves. (and even that didn't work out too well) Dogs (and other animals) don't have any concept of the length of their lives. What is important to them is that they are happy, comfortable and loved while they are with us. For me, if it is a young dog (or other animal) with a good prognosis for a full recovery and good quality of life, I would be willing to spend A LOT. For an older animal, I would need to weigh the pros and cons... will the suffering I put the animal through during treatment gain him/her enough extra life to make it worth the trade off? And if the prognosis is not good, even WITH treatment, I need to think long and hard.
> 
> I've had many animals over the years, and that means having seen a lot of friends pass away. The times I have regretted my decisions have ALL been in the direction of not calling it quits and putting the animal out of its suffering soon enough.
> ...


(Quote shortened to save space)

I agree completely with Karen. I recently heard in a NPR interview with a vet/author that she has rarely seen anyone regret that they making an end-of-life decision too early for their pet, more often they regret waiting too long.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Another great thread. Everyone is correct in saying that you never know what you will do until you are faced with a situation. I tell myself that I will look at each pet and each situation individually. All of our dogs are still relatively young so I would go to greater lengths to save them IF they would have a good chance at QUALITY of life. We find ourselves currently making those decisions for our birds. Most people say they would never spend a lot of money to save a 20 year old or 24 year old bird, but they might for a cat or a dog. I might have said that myself awhile ago but when faced with it, the responsibilty is ours to protect them and do what's best for them. One little life in our care is not more important or worthy than another and it's not dependent upon species. I always have a back up plan. I regret not getting health insurance for my dogs and cat but hindsight is 20/20. I tell my DH that if it came down to it, we'd get a loan and I'd start selling stuff to pay it off. This all assumes QUALITY of lfe.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was just talking to my husband last night about Betzie. She was only a year and four months old. She had alot of heart problems. We found out when she was about six or seven months old. We took her to Purdue and they have not seen anything like it. They wanted to do alot of test just to see what was all wrong with her. They were pretty expensive to do. We chose not to because her little body wouldn't be able to handle it all and they were not sure that they would be able to do anything. Basicly they would have had to do open heart surgery on an 8 pound little girl that had difficulty's in breathing. We decided to take her home and love and spoil her till she couldnt live a quility live. It was very hard to sit there and watch her. We changed our whole lifes for her. When either one of us were coming home we called so we could pick her up to keep her calm. We didnt have people come over because it was just too much. I loved Betzie to pieces she was my little girl but was a fighter. I miss her everyday and always wonder what if....but I know in my heart we made the right decision. We could have tried everything and then lost her. I wanted to be there with her when she was going to piece and we were there with her. She looked into my eyes and I swear she was saying thank you mommy. I loved her even though there were times it was very hard. You just dont know what you would do until you are in the situation. These little ones have a way to change you in ways you thought were never possible. Miss you Betzie Boo!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Where do I begin? All of you HF "old-timers" know Shadow's story and possibly some of you newer folks have stumbled across one of her threads. Like Christy posted, we didn't go into it knowing what her care would ultimately cost us. It built gradually, day by day( and hour by hour when she was in the intensive care unit). And like Karen posted, we were completely willing to spend $$$ on her since she was young and we were being led to believe she had a good prognosis for a normal life. Unfortunately, that's not how it turned out. 

Within a short 3-week period, we went from having a healthy, feisty little hav and a decent bank account; to having lost, not only our sweet baby girl, but also over $7000 to care for her. We were in no way prepared for any of it. Even if we'd had pet insurance for her it probably wouldn't have paid since most (all?) exclude known health issues in the breed. In Shadow's case her liver (a know health issue in havs) was involved, so none of the expenses would have been covered. 

Rather than risk being in that situation again with Tori (heaven forbid!) we decided to "self insure" like Karen. Instead of paying insurance premiums, we pay into a savings account.

I agree w/the posts regarding quality of life. If we'd known then what we know now, we would have never traveled that road with Shadow. Her quality of life those last weeks was not good at all  I still feel twinges of guilt for having put her through all we did trying to save her. Rest in peace, sweet Shadow :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, you just brought me back to that time with a tear in my eyes. We were on vacation in maine when you were going through it. And everyday we went out, I couldn't wait to get back and use the dial up to read your updates. there were many ups and downs, and when it was an up day for you and shadow me and my DH would be so happy, and when it was a bad day, we would be sad. It is actually when we started to have our discussions about what we would do if something happened to the boys. 

In my opinion Little Shadow and what you went through and shared made The Forum what it is in my mind. If there is a rainbow bridge...I hope you are shredding TP to your hearts content little girl. I know you still live in so many of hearts, many who never even met you. 

The one thing I did learn going through what we went through with Cash, was to query, what the treatment would be if it is A, B, or C before they do the expensive tests and could we just try treatment. 

In our case, $2900 of the total $3500 was all from the last visit to the specialist..it was all estimated out (and we had to sign that we would pay before they did tests. We had a 13 month old boy who had a fever on a tuesday (emergency vet), got better on wednesday (still went to our vet to get tick titer) , sick on thursday(back to our vet for intravenious liquids and doxycylcine) and was lame by friday (went to the neurologist.) 

At the time we couldn't have done anything different. He was our boy and he was so young and went from being young and healthy to on deaths door overnight. They were questioning menengititus, tickborne, or a protozoan type infection. The $2900 of tests (which included and MRI and a spinal tap) all came back negative with the exception of raised lymphocites which simply means infection. We were sent home with more doxycyline (tickborne) another antibiotic called antirobe (protozoan) and prednisone to try if both antibiotics failed (menengitis ) We were very, very lucky that the two antibiotics worked and we never had to face the thought of a dog with autoimmune menangitis, and at the time I felt like we escaped death and I had my Cashy back.

So in retrospect, we could have just asked what do you think it is? and what would be the treatments? And could we start with treatment? In our case, the possibilities were the same at the beginning as they were in end with no conclusive tests. But I guess, if the antibiotics hadn't worked, and we hadn't done the tests, we may have lost precious time and he may not have been able to bounce back as he did. So really who knows....

Hugs Leslie. I still love Shadow.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

krandall said:


> I have a friend who had a lovely 10 year old German Shepherd cross who developed a nasty, fast moving cancer. They were told that the cancer was invariably fatal, but chemotherapy MIGHT extend the dog's life. They spent $20,000, and extended the dog's life by about 3 months. During that time, the dog's quality of life was not great. He had a few good days here and there, but he grew progressively weaker, and although dogs, in general, tolerate chemo better than humans, it still made him ill, he didn't eat well, and was a rack of bones toward the end. Meanwhile, my friend was in tears every time I saw her. This extra time she had bought him didn't do HER any good either.
> 
> Cost was no object for them... The husband makes LOTS of money, and they have no children. The animals ARE their children. After the dog's death, they donated another $20,000 to a shelter in his name.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more. My English Setter was diagnosed with lymphosarcoma at the age of 7.5 years old . When he was diagnosed, the cancer has already spread and was in his neck, behind his front and hind legs and in his stomach. Chemo was suggested, but the outcome was he was going to die. I asked about how long to expect with chemo and the vet said up to 6 month and that another vet's dog lived for a year.....and that was a vet's dog with constant care.  I was told that without chemo it would be 2 to 4 weeks. We thought long and hard, cried a lot and decided against chemo (I couldn't take the chemo and negative outcome at the same time). We gave him prednisone for his appetite and gave him lots of love. Guess what, he had 4 great months (not 2 to 4 weeks) where he enjoyed us and we him. We never regretted out decision.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy~ :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with everyone who says it depends on the situation at the time...the issue,the family situation etc. Working in a vet clinic,you see it all. I see people who spare no expense and people who do very little and everything in between. I think the biggest issue for me is when you see a dog suffer and have no quality of life because the owner will not let go. I understand it is hard.....I have had to leave the room a few times in different situations because it got to me and I always put myself in that situation and think about it alot. It can bother you a great deal and yet it is the most frustrating to see an owner drag out the suffering of a pet because they are selfish and are thinking about themselves,rather then the animal.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I have jinxed myself. Rosie is at the Vets--she found some rat poison in the break room. I didn't know it was there. Evidently the cleaning woman had mopped under a cabinet and turned it over and some of the pellets spilled out where she could get them. I tried to make her vomit before leaving with no success. They are keeping her first to make her vomit and then to moniter. I had her there within 10 minutes (small town). I am not really scared or I wouldn't be able to post this. I know that I got her there in time for them to get it out of her stomach before it dissolved. I just can't imagine that when over two years ago, I had everyone look all over this big building for rat poison and get rid of it that we missed this bait tray. and I wasted a few minutes looking for perocide to no use and trying to get her to vomit with soap and my finger down her throat. I know this poison has been there for at least two years, because I told the pest control people to not put any out because of my dogs. Anyway, I am waiting on the vets call.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope Rosie is ok!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

krandall said:


> For an older animal, I would need to weigh the pros and cons... will the suffering I put the animal through during treatment gain him/her enough extra life to make it worth the trade off? And if the prognosis is not good, even WITH treatment, I need to think long and hard.
> 
> The times I have regretted my decisions have ALL been in the direction of not calling it quits and putting the animal out of its suffering soon enough.


I have been there numerous times and absolutely, if financially able, would do it again, PROVIDED there were good treatment options, minimal discomfort to the animal and a good prognosis for an extended life.

Highlighted in red, I have been there too and to this day still feel so badly I didn't recognize sooner enough was enough. I hope I never forget this when faced with an emotional and desperate situation.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think financially there are issues--
But knowing when to stop and let the animal go is most important.

My idea is this:

*When suffering exceed outcome and quality of life it is time to let go.*

All the money and treatment in the world can not override common sense and quality of life.I care for dogs who are blind and incontient and have 24/7 poopy butt...is that quality of life? How about a 15 year old dog that has digestion issues/incontinence and is on 3 meds because of health issues,severe hip problems and needs help to get up and walk...is that quality of life? They look at you with sad faces and deep eyes kinda like "God help me-I just want to die". It is heartbreaking. I know for me personally,I'd let both of these dogs go because sometimes I think you need to make a decision to love something enough to let them go...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Lucille. Hope Rosie I'd ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope Rosie will be ok!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Julie said:


> I think financially there are issues--
> But knowing when to stop and let the animal go is most important.
> 
> My idea is this:
> ...


Bold and red mine. My thoughts exactly. You expressed it well.

I hope Rosie is okay.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope Rosie is okay. Keep us posted.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, you are so right. There comes a time when a pet owner has to say enough is enough. It is never, ever, easy to let a beloved pet go but we should let them go with dignity and respect and thank them for all they have given us. I would never, ever keep a pet alive only because it suited me, no matter how much money I have. 
I feel very lucky to have both dog and avian vets who offer choices of treatment options and allow us to choose what we think is best for our pets not what is best for their income statements.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Agree with you, Karen, and all others who have mentioned quality of life vs cost for prolonging it.

Lucille, keeping fingers crossed that Rosie is o.k.!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have 3 cats. Two males are indoor/outdoor, never stray too far from home and come inside at night. They are the cleanest cats you ever saw. No one velieves me when I tell them they go outside all day. My other cat, a female named Missy (sorry Missy) is an indoor cat. She got a very serious skin infection from a flea allergy and got very sick recently. Two visits to the vet and $1000 later, but she is back to her old self again. I didn't thin twice about getting her well again. She is only 6yrs old. I don't have pet insurance for the cats, but am thinking about it now.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am home and just starting to go to bed. The Vet kept Rosie. I will see her in the morning. My husband wanted update after work; but I didn't call. They would call me. I told him that I would rather be there sitting beside her all night and he said that he could hold her little paw all night also. My vet is not one to sugar-coat anything and I think that he would have told me if he was worried. He said that they were going to give her "white charcoal" whatever that is just to be safe. I had planned to board her there along with her little buddy Josie the kitten for the weekend. So, I will be there early in the morning with Josie and see her. Course if she is not well, we are not going anywhere. **** my 80-year old brother-in-law. He can live if he can if it is a choice between seeing about him or seeing about Rosie. (I am not being funny).

My 9-year old grandson said that Poppa would be really upset if something happened to Rosie because she was the only dog that he had ever loved. I asked him what did he thought that Granny would do. He shrugged. You see all the family thinks that I am the strong one. I told him that he was so wrong, Poppa would be sad; but Granny would just want to die. That I thought maybe I loved Rosie better than any of the 10 GC--well maybe more than the 5-year old demon child. Course he knew I was kidding. But Rosie is pure pleasure and the GChildren are a lot of trouble. They don't stay gone long enough for me to miss them. (I am only halfway kidding). anyway I will see Rosie in the morning and I expect she will be fine. thankfully she was in the break-room with me and my secretary and we noticed. I could have gotten up and gone back to my office and not noticed and then not have a clue what was the matter with her. I never dreamed that there was any Rat Poison anywhere in that office. Now I know there is none. All office staff searched their offices under radiators and desks, etc. We did not find any more.

I appreciate all of your thoughts and concern. Lucile


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Please keep us posted and let us know how she is tomorrow. Hope all is well and that you can get some sleep.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Just wanted to check how Rosie was doing. Hope she is all better tomorrow.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I hope Rosie is feeling ok. The charcoal sounds like a good idea, even though you got her in really quick.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

juliav said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. My English Setter was diagnosed with lymphosarcoma at the age of 7.5 years old . When he was diagnosed, the cancer has already spread and was in his neck, behind his front and hind legs and in his stomach. Chemo was suggested, but the outcome was he was going to die. I asked about how long to expect with chemo and the vet said up to 6 month and that another vet's dog lived for a year.....and that was a vet's dog with constant care.  I was told that without chemo it would be 2 to 4 weeks. We thought long and hard, cried a lot and decided against chemo (I couldn't take the chemo and negative outcome at the same time). We gave him prednisone for his appetite and gave him lots of love. Guess what, he had 4 great months (not 2 to 4 weeks) where he enjoyed us and we him. We never regretted out decision.


I think you did the right thing for both your dog and your family, Julia!:grouphug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking on Rosie this morning.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How scary when starting this thread too. Sending you hugs and prayers. I hope there is a good update soon.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!! Rosie is just fine. I love my vet. I am on my way to check on the brother-in-law in Miss now. Rosie and Josie are staying with the vet. There is an assistant that will play with Rosie and brush her for me. Course I will leave her a big tip on Monday. I am not ever going to think about what I would pay. I obviously will pay whatever money I have.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Checking in on Rosie this morning. I hope she gets to come home today.
Oops, should have read first before posting. I am so happy that Rosie is okay. Did she ever show any signs of illness?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, so glad I waited until today to check back here. I'm so happy to know Rosie came through just fine. How scary for you, though, Lucille.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yay! I'm glad to hear Rosie is feelin fine!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay Rosie!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Great news, glad Rosie is fully recovered. :whoo:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to here Rosie is good. Have a fun trip.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I am so happy to hear Rosie is ok...

In sweden pet insuranse are verý common. I only remember 1 time i EVER used it for a pyometra, but I always had my dogs with a insurans.

I have 5200$ a year a dog that is covered in the insurans but pay 25% of the cost...it also include life..

I have 5 dogs for who I pay insurans for right now...about 800$ a year together...I CAN put those 800 in a box and add it year to year...BUT I decided to pay for insurance...

I think a lot about this...and know there are different way to think...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree, Karin.

Rosie and Josie will do great while you're away, Lucille. Good news!


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

I would pay whatever I would need to to help Cooper!!!


----------

